# Buy a R700 VLS or upgrade my R700 ADL??



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a question for yall. I have 2 options for a R700 stock upgrade. This rifle will be used to hunt(box blind usually) and some light range use so Im not gonna babysit it. I have heard that the VLS is very heavy too. Here is the look in going for.

Option 1 is to buy a Boyds nutmeg laminate stick and a timney 3lb set trigger and upgrade my R700 ADL.

Option 2 is to look for a R700 VLS, and maybe sell my practically new ADL to my dad but no trigger upgrade till later.

Which would you choose?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I would bed your current ADL. That solid thru stock help to stiffen the whole show and make it very very accurate. My ADL 7 mag is almost 50 years old, glass bedded and much more accurate than most shooters. I wouldn't change the stock For anything.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks^^.It shoots pretty good but I wanted to dress it up a lil and make it a little better shooter at the same time. 

Does anyone recommend a good gunsmith in my area?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Option 1. I would simply restock and bed the action.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Vls is heavy. 26 in varmint barrel. Money wise its cheaper to do the stock. The laminated stock may not need bedding. Try it first. Trigger installs are easy too. 
I love my vls and dont mind the weight but I dont use it as my go to gun.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Superman70 said:


> The Vls is heavy. 26 in varmint barrel. Money wise its cheaper to do the stock. The laminated stock may not need bedding. Try it first. Trigger installs are easy too.
> I love my vls and dont mind the weight but I dont use it as my go to gun.


Yea I heard its heavy and im not a big person either. Im thinking of upgrading the ADL option


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I would probably upgrade the stock on the 700 ADL and bed the action. Your picture is of a very nice looking stock.

-hook


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well...looks like im keeping the ADL and dressing her up. I just bought the Timney 510 set at 3lbs. 

Now im gonna start looking at the stocks from Boyds to get my order in asap and get this show going!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I ordered the Boyds nutmeg stock finished (pictured on the left of op) last night and went ahead and opened her up. The timney should be here this week and the stock in about 2(I hope).


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

You plan on bedding it?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

andre3k said:


> You plan on bedding it?


Yes if it needs it, this will be my first stock change so Im reading up and watching a lot of vids. If this seems like something I cant do Ill have to pay someone to so it for me but I think i can.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got time to install my timney trigger today. It was pretty straight forward to install and feels good at 3lbs. Took just a few mins to install with no issues. 

Now im just waiting for my Boyds stock to come in and Ill be rocking.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good job. Basic gun repairs and part changes are pretty simple. If you have more shine than you want on the metal and new stock, you can knock some shine off with 0000 steel wool and any light oil or wd40. Just act like your washing a car and use straight strokes.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Got the Boyds in last week but just got time to install. Here is what she will look like. Its a little darker than I wanted but its no big deal, its actually growing on me and Im liking it. WAAAYYY nicer than before. Dont mind the clutter, nobody is ever in my office but me.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Now bed it and be on your way. Oh when you bed it also float the barrel.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Charlie is spot on. Float the barrel and bed the action and you will have maxed out that rifle. Next step is a $1500 rebarrel/true the action. That rifle you have will out shoot 90% of the people who will shoulder that stock.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have an older long action 700 BDL that was passed down to me. I am going to customize it. Rather than a new stock, I am going to refinish the old one (to keep the factory look), seal the whole stock inside and out with polyurethane to stabilize it. Same colors just in a matte finish. New trigger, trued and bedded action, and new floated match grade barrel. Probably based on a .264/6.5 bullet. Probably 6.5-06.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shes gonna be sharp. Color is lighter than my vls.


----------

